# Desiree Nosbusch-Super bikini see thru-1x



## maierchen (11 Jan. 2009)

Netzfund!



 ​


----------



## General (11 Jan. 2009)

:thx: maierchen für das nette Bild


----------



## wsxxsw (12 Jan. 2009)

thx


----------



## colossos (13 Jan. 2009)

Desiree is wirklich ne Hübsche. Als Sie noch bei RTL als Jungmoderatorin war, war ich schon ein absoluter Fan von Ihr.

Danke für das tolle Foto!!

LG Micha


----------



## romanderl (13 Jan. 2009)

thank you!


----------



## mrjojojo (13 Jan. 2009)

wow schne frau


----------



## tommy50 (13 Jan. 2009)

immer wieder schön


----------



## christianlucio (13 Jan. 2009)

Tolles Photo, leider zu viel Wasser


----------



## Lizardpack (15 Jan. 2009)

Spitze!!


----------



## Donlupo (15 Jan. 2009)

wenn sie es wirklich is, nett schlecht


----------



## sway2003 (15 Jan. 2009)

nettes pic...danke !


----------



## juli1234567 (15 Jan. 2009)

sie ist wunderschön, oder?


----------



## spiffy05 (17 Jan. 2009)

Thx für die kleine! 
Kommt sie auch mal aus dem wasser raus...?


----------



## elvis48 (17 Jan. 2009)

man müsste das wasser abpumpen lol6


----------



## urakad (18 Jan. 2009)

Wahnisnn diese Frau. Danke!


----------



## G3GTSp (18 Jan. 2009)

könnte gerne ganz aus dem Wasser raus,danke für das klasse Bild


----------



## fussel1000 (18 Jan. 2009)

Tolles Bild, noch nie gesehen


----------



## mik (18 Jan. 2009)

schade das sie noch halb im wasser ist. trotzdem ein nettes bild. danke


----------



## tt80 (23 Jan. 2009)

heiß


----------



## cam1003000 (29 Jan. 2009)

Super Bild, Danke!!


----------



## biversuch (1 Feb. 2009)

Cool, danke von mir


----------



## trottel (2 Feb. 2009)

christianlucio schrieb:


> Tolles Photo, leider zu viel Wasser



Ganz meine Meinung. Ich tauche mal unter und ziehe den Stöpsel raus. Aus dem Meer natürlich.


----------



## Sokrates (2 Feb. 2009)

super foto! Tolle Frau


----------



## nettmark (2 Feb. 2009)

nett und fein, vielen Dank


----------



## rkoduke (3 Feb. 2009)

Cool - vielen Dank!

Weisst Du von wann dieses Foto ist?


----------



## porom (6 Feb. 2009)

Die war schon als 16-jährige recht großzügig mit ihren Reizen.


----------



## peli (6 Feb. 2009)

Klasse


----------



## belinea12 (26 Dez. 2009)

*AW: Desiree Nosbusch-Super bikini see throu-1x*

Danke für Desiree


----------



## Goofy36 (27 Dez. 2009)

*AW: Desiree Nosbusch-Super bikini see throu-1x*

Schon alt aber immer noch shenswert! Danke


----------



## Rambo (29 Dez. 2009)

*AW: Desiree Nosbusch-Super bikini see throu-1x*

Danke fürs Teilen!


----------



## neman64 (29 Dez. 2009)

*AW: Desiree Nosbusch-Super bikini see throu-1x*

:thx: für das tolle Bild.


----------



## BlueLynne (29 Dez. 2009)

*AW: Desiree Nosbusch-Super bikini see throu-1x*

:thx:


----------



## mark lutz (13 Jan. 2010)

*AW: Desiree Nosbusch-Super bikini see throu-1x*

sexy danke fürs posten


----------



## Phanthomas2 (17 Jan. 2010)

*AW: Desiree Nosbusch-Super bikini see throu-1x*

Danke. Super Bild. Da kommt Freude auf :thumbup:


----------



## campo (17 Jan. 2010)

*AW: Desiree Nosbusch-Super bikini see throu-1x*

danke !


----------



## Giorgio (17 Jan. 2010)

*AW: Desiree Nosbusch-Super bikini see throu-1x*

Respekt, super Bild ! Ein Danke von Gio.


----------



## RELee (17 Jan. 2010)

*AW: Desiree Nosbusch-Super bikini see throu-1x*

tolle Frau , danke für das bild


----------



## ich999999 (20 Jan. 2010)

*AW: Desiree Nosbusch-Super bikini see throu-1x*

Danke


----------



## sixkiller666 (22 Jan. 2010)

*AW: Desiree Nosbusch-Super bikini see throu-1x*

danke für das tolle bild


----------



## NAFFTIE (22 Jan. 2010)

*AW: Desiree Nosbusch-Super bikini see throu-1x*

wow eine schöne frau die desiree danke für das tolle bild


----------



## skyscraper (23 Jan. 2010)

*AW: Desiree Nosbusch-Super bikini see throu-1x*

...
Da war sie aber noch einige Jährchen jünger...
Nichtsdestoweniger - she's hot!


----------



## griso666 (23 Jan. 2010)

*AW: Desiree Nosbusch-Super bikini see throu-1x*

super frau


----------



## taxicomet (23 Jan. 2010)

*AW: Desiree Nosbusch-Super bikini see throu-1x*

sehr nice, danke


----------



## Lizardpack (23 Jan. 2010)

*AW: Desiree Nosbusch-Super bikini see throu-1x*

Klasse! - Danke!!!!


----------



## Miguel1981 (24 Jan. 2010)

*AW: Desiree Nosbusch-Super bikini see throu-1x*



maierchen schrieb:


> Netzfund!
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Wow ...Danke


----------



## paul77 (24 Jan. 2010)

*AW: Desiree Nosbusch-Super bikini see throu-1x*

oops


----------



## fussballfredl (9 Feb. 2010)

*AW: Desiree Nosbusch-Super bikini see throu-1x*

Sehr schönes Bild,danke!


----------



## Punisher (9 Feb. 2010)

*AW: Desiree Nosbusch-Super bikini see throu-1x*

Hatte der Fotograf keine Teleobjektiv?


----------



## Reingucker (10 Feb. 2010)

*AW: Desiree Nosbusch-Super bikini see throu-1x*

sehr schön, danke


----------



## joeyer4 (18 Feb. 2010)

*AW: Desiree Nosbusch-Super bikini see throu-1x*

ohja, immer ein Blick wert.
Thanks


----------



## Cradlerocker (18 Feb. 2010)

*AW: Desiree Nosbusch-Super bikini see throu-1x*

Super Bild, vielen Dank!


----------



## schroedi60 (19 Feb. 2010)

maierchen schrieb:


> Netzfund!
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Super (Ober)Teil


----------



## Sokrates (19 Feb. 2010)

immer wieder süss, die kleine


----------



## Pivi (20 Feb. 2010)

Lecker


----------



## Gourmeggle (20 Feb. 2010)

maierchen schrieb:


> Netzfund!
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Danke für das Bild


----------



## Schaaky1 (20 Feb. 2010)

Eine Klasse Frau, Danke dafür


----------



## flr21 (3 Mai 2010)

Wunderschön


----------



## deutz6005 (7 Mai 2010)

wahnsinn


----------



## korat (14 Mai 2010)

Tolles Bild - tolle Frau !
Da sieht sie aber noch sehr jung aus...oder ?


----------



## pinorek (17 Mai 2010)

Tolle Frau, vielen Dank


----------



## [email protected] (24 Mai 2010)

super


----------



## igo01 (24 Mai 2010)

Nicht schlecht.


----------



## muffi25 (24 Mai 2010)

nice


----------



## verlk (30 Mai 2010)

Danke!!

Nicht schlecht die 80er!!!


----------



## rolf58 (31 Mai 2010)

Klasse Bild. Danke.


----------



## BET65 (31 Mai 2010)

Mein jugendschwarm!


----------



## Tellefonmann (31 Mai 2010)

Endlich mal wieder was von Desi! Danke!


----------



## cybulski (3 Juni 2010)

Seltenes Bild. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Michel-Ismael (15 Apr. 2011)

Toll.
Was treibt eine da um, so einen Bikini anzuziehen ?
Kann frau doch gleich drauf verzichten - oder ?!


----------



## Reingucker (31 Mai 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## ahuga1 (31 Mai 2011)

...zum niederknien


----------



## pezi (1 Juni 2011)

Desiree Nosbusch immer wieder schön:thx:


----------



## 1969er (14 Juni 2011)

Leider wird bei mir kein Bild angezeigt 
Geht das noch jemandem so ? Oder mach ich was falsch ? (Firefox 4)


----------



## alextrix (14 Juni 2011)

schönes foto ;-)


----------



## pepforg (28 Nov. 2011)

thank you


----------



## fitschman (28 Nov. 2011)

danke


----------



## MrCap (28 Nov. 2011)

*Schade das sich die schöne Desiree so rar gemacht hat - vielen Dank für's tolle Foto !!!*


----------



## Adam32 (28 Nov. 2011)

Klasse, danke.


----------



## begoodtonite (1 Dez. 2011)

sie ist eine tolle frau, die würde man gern im bett haben


----------



## lsdeep (1 Dez. 2011)

Danke


----------



## willi winzig (2 Dez. 2011)

:drip: mmmmmhhh!!! lecker!!!!!:drip:


----------



## desteini (2 Dez. 2011)

Schöne Frau:thumbup:


----------



## klaus2002 (27 Jan. 2012)

schöner schnappschuss


----------



## wolf1958 (27 Jan. 2012)

geil!


----------



## nomorede (27 Dez. 2021)

Soooo hübsch!!!


----------



## oaschmiturn (3 Jan. 2022)

sehr fesch


----------

